# Cpt coding - use the procedure



## lump2009 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure which cpt codes to use the procedure the dr did a Bilateral L3, 4, 5 medican branch radiofrquwncy ablation he has marked 64622x1 and 64623 x 5 I need a second opinion cause I truly believe what the dr has checked is incorrect. Thanks


----------



## rkmcoder (Apr 29, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

64622-50
64623-50 x2

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks like he listing these out the way the OIG were pointed out that this is incorrect reporting when they put out the facet block report. They said that if you are doing a single say L3 the appropriate way to bill this bilateral is with the 50 modifier so the code processing at 150%. In this case the level equals the nerve if you would confiquring by using modifier 50 it would be L3 64622 50 L4 64623 50 and L5 64623 50. If you were precerting the procedure ahead of time and you needed to use quantity for the auth versus the 50 this would be 64622 x2 at L3 and 64623 x4 at L4 and L5 performed bilaterally. You would want to point out to the physician that to account for a bilateral procedure you can not use the add on code to denote another side was done. These codes are listed per level ----add on codes are additional levels not additional sides.


----------

